# What Christmas tree type tree for my goats?



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Since I am starting to realize I won't have goat kids in time for Christmas card pics I am having to go a different route with my thinking. So, what would be the best kind of very clearly "Christmas tree" type tree to let my goats nibble? Are evergreen trees even safe for them to eat? I sure don't want to do anything potentially harmful to my precious girlies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nothing that has been sprayed.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

They must be completely free from decorations. Goats can die from "tinsellitis"!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My property is covered in pine, fir, and some spruce trees. My goats love to eat all of them. I've even read that pine trees are a natural dewormer! You can decorate the tree with edibles such as candy canes and construction paper chains and ornaments. Just no metal hooks or shiny paper. I'll bet you make a really cute Christmas card this year!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks guys. I had thought I could probably use some kind of decoration that would be safe. Those are some good ideas for safe decorations. I hope it turns out as cute as I am envisioning.


----------

